# The Lounge > Picture Gallery >  My wee babys.... :)

## Kirsty

OK this is some horrid pics of my fish at the moment tomorrow or when ive more time il take some better pictures.  These pictures where taken last week about an hour after i changed the water. and does look terrible atm.  Do you have any tips on how to take pictures best. 

Dark
Light 
Having a backround and if so what colour
feeding them 
flash or no  flash

Any tips on making them good plz let me know...

----------


## Timo

Light is the key. The more lights on the better. Turn tank lights on open curtans point any spots or any lights at tank.

Taking good pictures of fish is very hard. They swim off just as you take one.

----------


## Kirsty

> Light is the key. The more lights on the better. Turn tank lights on open curtans point any spots or any lights at tank.
> 
> Taking good pictures of fish is very hard. They swim off just as you take one.


I was thinking maybe feeding them when im about to take the picture of themm might help but  il have to do that later on when i get home. 

Keep you fingers crossed i can get some good ones anways.  :Smile:

----------


## Kirsty

This is some pics i took today...sorry they still arent good but im not a photogropher

----------


## Kirsty

This is another couple that i have... Sorry they arent great

I couldnt really get any of the zebras

----------


## Timo

Are these zebras?

----------


## Kirsty

> Are these zebras?


wow thats cool... The zebra is the one at the back the one at the front is the glow light

----------

